# Petides and their place within trt?



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been reading a lot about peptides recently and wanted to know what peptides people find do a justice to be coupled with thier trt regiman? 

Also if u supplement peptides does it really do u justice in place of hgh? Usually not but i wanted to ask others their opinions and past experiences!

Thanks guys hope to get a good conversation going on this subject!

Datbtrue is a pioneer in research with peptides, and has a ton of info as well! Just my .02!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 3, 2012)

I am completely open to the possibility of peptides having a place within TRT, but I have yet to see any real world lab tests that prove to me that they are even remotely helpful.  I think it is entirely possible that we, as normal individuals, do not have the access to peptides that many of the research companies would have us believe.  Bottom line is I have only heard of one test (on IGF DES) that shouwed a significant positive change in blood levels.  

Once again, it is VERY hard to tell if it is a result of peptides just not being worth a damn, or the possibility that we don't have access to the real deal.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I am completely open to the possibility of peptides having a place within TRT, but I have yet to see any real world lab tests that prove to me that they are even remotely helpful.  I think it is entirely possible that we, as normal individuals, do not have the access to peptides that many of the research companies would have us believe.  Bottom line is I have only heard of one test (on IGF DES) that shouwed a significant positive change in blood levels.
> 
> Once again, it is VERY hard to tell if it is a result of peptides just not being worth a damn, or the possibility that we don't have access to the real deal.



Ok cool yeah understandable, i just wonder why the hrt/trt clinics are pushing some of them with their protocals? Ive contimplated throwing in some but as u said there arent many solid doses of evidance that show they do much, but on the other hand some people have had some positive outcomes while using them in the trt environment!

Hopefully more chime in on this and i will research datbtrues forum as he has covered peptides very indepth!

Thanks sponge! I thought u might throw in some good replys to this thread!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

If the HRT/TRT clinics provide a peptide combo or a single pep to be include in your HRT/TRT treatment but then get blood work done then you/we can see if what the clinic gave you worth it or is just like Sponge said nothing but just bunk. If I was you and you can afford it by your treatment I will give it try.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks pikiki!

what is a good combo to help add mass while helping one stay lean? ive read a bout a few but wondered what you guys would suggest?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

Right now I know for sure will be most of guys here options will be IGF-1(DES) it has being labs to confirm its effectiveness, but Gymrat just post a CJC/GHRP combo with a 12 GH serum test proven with a blood work. Other stuff out there still need to be test. Just my opionion bro


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

I have not read too much on the peptides.  As far as doing peptides to increase Hgh release I say screw that I'm just going right to the Hgh itself.  Just my .02


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

ok cool thanks guys, im a do a bit more research on them and see what i want todo, i know tb-500 is said to help with injuries and over at ology here is a link from a guy doing tb-500 and had great success! and a few more links towards research for peptides that datbtrue has done! 

sorry mods if i cant link other stuff? please delet them if u need to and ill just copy and paste!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 5, 2012)

i posted a blood test from a guy on another board a few days ago.  he got good results with 500mcg of cjc 1293/mod GRF & 250mcg GRHP 2.  


IMO, you need to use big doses for results, or any effect at all.  id say 150mcg GHRH/200 GHRP and up is when things begin to work.  doing this 3x ED tho gets $$$, plus add in the fact you need to use them seperate and the 6-8 pins you ll use ED.... by this time your right at GH costs.  


so if getting GH is the problem than peptides are a worthy option.  if you can get decent gh and at a semi fair price go for it, never look back..:tren:


----------



## sctxms (Aug 2, 2017)

I heard china is making a comeback and shipping product to Mexico including HGH


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

sctxms said:


> I heard china is making a comeback and shipping product to Mexico including HGH


This news is as old as this post is.


----------

